# Info on Dish Settings



## loghaus (Dec 21, 2006)

Hi, I am setting up a new system, Coolsat 4000, 31" dish, 10.750mhz LNB and RG6 cable. The dish and LNb were a package deal on Ebay. I am using the settings - LNB power on, Single LNB, 10.750 MHZ, 22 switch off, Disq switch off. On most sats i will have 90% signal and 5% Quality before I even point the dish. On some sats there is no reading at all. I have not been able to find any sats. Are my settings wrong? Is KU that weak a signal? I am located in Lagrange, TX. half way between Houston and Austin. Thanks Loghaus


----------



## FTA Michael (Jul 21, 2002)

The settings sound fine. The most usual cause for those symptoms is simply not pointing at the satellites, although you can also get it if you're looking for a particular transponder that isn't there. As you suspect, you can get those signal and quality readings just from background noise. The only number to really care about is quality.

Point your dish where you think the satellite is. Program your receiver to look for a channel that you know to be there. Then move the dish slooowly left or right until you get a significant blip in signal quality. Maximize the quality left-right, then move the dish slowly up or down to get it perfect. Good luck!


----------

